# Nick needs your help



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi, 
Just received the following e-mail from Nick @ Stereo Integrity - just read it and thought I would share  


> I really don’t know how to begin, or compose, this email so please bear with me. I have fought hard for years to keep personal information and business separate and so far it has been a success. But now it has come time to share a little bit.
> 
> 
> I got diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis six years ago. So far I have been very fortunate with my health. MS is something I think about and am concerned with on a daily basis. My good friend Terri Latimer is participating in an MS Ride to help find a cure for MS and to raise money for the cure and also for those who have MS and need assistance. She has a web site up for donations and further information here, National MS Society - Bike Event:
> ...


I'm not a friend, never met the guy but I'm sure he's a nice person. I'm just an enthousiast and would gladly help anyone that needs it. 

Wish you all the best Nick and stay mentally strong :thumbsup: 
Kelvin 

PS: not sure it's in the right subforum, if not please have a mod move the thread to the right spot


----------



## s-lps3 (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh wow Thanks for the insight because I have been living under a rock never heard of them until you posted this so I just got off the site looks like great SQ product and I will help the cause.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Dont you think if he wanted this posted on a public Internet forum he would have done so?

This was probably for those signed up for his newsletter and on his forum... Might be a good idea to ask an individual before you do something like this.



I have a family member with this, and I have an idea of how challenging this can be. A very worth cause, regardless.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm doing it for a good cause... Yes I could have asked but Nick hasn't visited his forum for a while now. 

Even for the right reason, there will always be unhappy people. I posted for them in order to reach their goal much faster. Who knows, they might even exceed their goal which can only be a good thing... 

If a Mod feels it's not suited for a public forum... then please remove it. 

Kelvin 

PS: I'm out... Don't feel like arguing on this subject.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't mind if he posted this at all. The newsletter says it all really. 

I scrounged around and found enough parts to make a pristine BM mkIII for the cause so I hope that people contribute.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> I don't mind if he posted this at all. The newsletter days it all really.
> 
> I scrounged around and found enough parts to make a pristine BM mkIII for the cause so I hope that people contribute.


My prayers go out to you. God speed brother, live it to it's fullest.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Bumping this one... 

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Almost there guyz...  

Kelvin


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

My 40 year old brother has MS, I know what he's going through....I hope they can find a cure sooner than later


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Nick, I just sent you an email about a BM.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

done...best of luck Nick!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

The raffle is over and the winner of the BM mkIII is Rick W!

Thanks to all of those who donated! The ride this past weekend was a huge success!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

The raffle is over and the winner of the BM mkIII is Rick W!

Thanks to all of those who donated! The ride this past weekend was a huge success!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

The raffle is over and the winner of the BM mkIII is Rick W!

Thanks to all of those who donated! The ride this past weekend was a huge success!


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

sorry guy


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Hasn't moved for a while... Bumping one more time  

Kelvin


----------

